# CHOKE TUBES!



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

What is the better choke tube to use, I have a Benelli M1, are the tubes that come with the gun good enough or are there alot better ones out there? Also, what choke tubes should I use for certain yardages?
Thanx for any input

:sniper: :huh: :beer:


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

First and foremost, pattern your gun with the factory tubes. Use a few different types of shells/loads that you expect to use in the field. If you are not satisfied with the patterns that you are getting then you have to go to an after-market tube.

I use Briley extended tubes and they work great for me. Alot of people are big on the Patternmaster, I've seen them at work in the field and they do a good job. Some of the guys on this board use tubes made by an individual out of Fargo(Drake Killer?).

Whatever works well in your gun and performs consistently, whether factory or otherwise, is the best tube for you.


----------



## spoonkilr (Oct 19, 2005)

shawn
I have the m2 and just bought the wad wizard. All i can say is wow!!! I have had other after market chokes in other guns. It will put a ton of shot in the kill zone if you can get it there. just my opinion..by the way customer service is awesome---spoonkilr


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Like ADN said, you have to pattern your gun first. What works great is if you can get some of the waxy paper used to wrap meat and put it against cardboard. Mark on the paper first which choke and shell you're using and shoot away my friend.

I've always been told the rule of thumb (correct me guys if I'm wrong) when it comes to choke size is that lead (since there is more give to that) patterns more accurately as the choke size. When it comes to steel, with less give, that your pattern is almost going to be a choke size down from what it would've been shooting lead.

IE: Lead modified = modified pattern
Steel modified = closer to a full, tighter pattern

Obviously that isn't 100%, but you get the idea

I'm still using the factory chokes in my 870, but seriously looking getting a patternmaster


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

i have that gun i use the lohman turkey choke for geese it hits em hard,
i love it


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

I do have the undertaker choke from hunters specialties and used it last year out there. Seem to work ok, but I think alot has to do with me, I am prob just plain missing the birds. Guess I get way to wound up when the bird come in. Kind of like when you get that 160-170 inch class whitetail under your bow stand.. hearts start to pump...

Any input on the H.S. undertaker tubes?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a Benelli M1 and use a Patternmaster choke tube-love it! I would pattern your gun with a few diffrent loads and see what works best with the choke tube you decide to buy. I find with a Patternmaster I need to wait till the birds are at least 20+ yards out till I can get a good kill shot. If the birds are closer, my shot is about the size of a basketball.

Good luck!


----------

